
History by lawsuit: After Gawkers demise, “inventor of email” targets Techdirt - jwarren
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/06/shivas-war-one-mans-quest-to-convince-the-world-that-he-invented-e-mail/
======
wyldfire
I'm with Ayyadurai. He did invent "email". BTW I invented "The Steam Engine"
(c) 2017 [1]. James Watt? Pssh, never heard of him!

[1] [https://github.com/androm3da/the-steam-
engine](https://github.com/androm3da/the-steam-engine)

------
petee
When I was a child, I sketched a pager with a keyboard and a front screen; at
the time I'd seen nothing like it - I think I invented Text Messaging!

Thats my story and immm stickin' to it. Wish I kept that sketch though...

Great article, btw, quite detailed

